# Catheter placement for GI Manometry studies



## csinsay (Feb 3, 2014)

One of the doctors are doing Manometry studies (ie 91020, 91022, 91117, 91122, etc.).   The doctor is also placing the the catheter necessary for the manometry study.  Does anyone know what CPT codes are used for the placement of the catheter for Antroduodenal, Pyloric, and Colonic Manometry?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kfissler@medkoder.com (Nov 21, 2018)

Does anyone have any guidance on this? I'm trying to determine if the placement of the manometry catheter can be reported separate from 91117 and if so, what code so you report it with?

Thanks,
Kristie


----------

